# Something wrong



## Abhishek (Apr 7, 2018)

Lately I came to know that I m alive and just can consider fact that every one is his own individual
apart from humans we all are different!
This is most scary symptoms which all of sudden started with existential thoughts but they no more disturb me and my anxiety is completely gone 
Only the above symptoms give me panic and depression 
Just want to know anyone suffered from this i have ocd as well 
My world is completely alien to me I can't recognize anything
I have never touched drugs or any medicine except nexitoplus tablet
Every answer will be greatly appreciated


----------



## soupdejour (May 10, 2018)

hello,

you are definitely not alone. i'm a 30 year old girl and in january, an existential thought just struck me out of nowhere and generated a lot of other existential questions. since then, i can't think of anything else, but those questions. i talked to a lot of people about this and they told me, that they also have thoughts like this, but what differentiates me from them is that life feels and seems frightening and unnatural for me rather than beautiful and fascinating and i'm 24/7 thinking about these things.

is it what you meant or did i totally misunderstand you ?


----------



## Abhishek (Apr 7, 2018)

soupdejour said:


> hello,
> 
> you are definitely not alone. i'm a 30 year old girl and in january, an existential thought just struck me out of nowhere and generated a lot of other existential questions. since then, i can't think of anything else, but those questions. i talked to a lot of people about this and they told me, that they also have thoughts like this, but what differentiates me from them is that life feels and seems frightening and unnatural for me rather than beautiful and fascinating and i'm 24/7 thinking about these things.
> 
> is it what you meant or did i totally misunderstand you ?


----------



## Abhishek (Apr 7, 2018)

soupdejour said:


> hello,
> 
> you are definitely not alone. i'm a 30 year old girl and in january, an existential thought just struck me out of nowhere and generated a lot of other existential questions. since then, i can't think of anything else, but those questions. i talked to a lot of people about this and they told me, that they also have thoughts like this, but what differentiates me from them is that life feels and seems frightening and unnatural for me rather than beautiful and fascinating and i'm 24/7 thinking about these things.
> 
> is it what you meant or did i totally misunderstand you ?


What you said regarding others is true 
My best friend told me that this questing doesn't give him anxiety rather than fun and excitement


----------

